# WD Elements wird nicht mehr erkannt



## Insanix (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen ich habe folgendes Problem,

ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit eine WD Elements 500GB extern. Ich war bisher auch immer sehr zufrieden mit der Platte. 

Bloß seit heute morgen wird sie einfach nicht mehr erkannt außer im BIOS. Wenn ich die Platte beim Systemstart dranhängen habe braucht Windows ewig zum hochfahren. Sobald die Platte abgestöpselt ist läuft alles in "Normalgeschwindigkeit"

Das komische daran ist daß die blaue LED am Gehäuse immerzu blinkt. Löse ich die USB Verbinudung zur Festplatte kommt bei Windows eine Fehlermeldung:

Der Datenträger ist nicht formatiert. Wollen Sie ihn formatieren.

Gehe ich auf JA steht dort das die Platte nicht erkannt wird. Ich habe auch schon versucht die Platte an einem anderen PC anzuschließen leider ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand einen Tipp oder kann mir sonst irgendwie weiterhelfen?


----------



## rabe08 (26. April 2010)

Ich würde die Platte erstmal aus dem Gehäuse rausholen und als "interne" testen. Du könntest auch, wenn Du die Platte dann auf hast, kontrollieren, ob die Verbindung zwischen Platte und Adapter (das Ding, das SATA/PATA auf USB umsetzt) richtig steckt. Ich hatte schon mal das Problem, das sich das irgendwie losgerüttelt hat. Das Problem trat dann  nicht spontan auf, sondern es fing mit Erkennungsproblemen an - manchmal wurde die Platte erkannt, manchmal nicht - bis hin zum Totalausfall. Wenn Du Glück hast, ist das Problem schon gelöst.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

vlt. mal versuchen: rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz bzw. Computer, "verwalten", die Datenträgerverwaltung suchen - findest Du die Platte da? Wenn ja, dann hat die so nen langen Balken, das ist die Partition. Die Partition dann mal komplett löschen (ganz sicher sein, dass Du die korrekte Platte erwischst!) und versuchen, eine neue zu erstellen. Vlt. hat es nur die Partitionstabelle oder so zerschossen.

Ansonsten scheint die in dem Fall wohl hin zu sein, wenn selbst windows nen Fehler ausgibt beim Formatierungsversuch. Du könntest leidiglich die Platte mal ausbauen und am PC direkt "innen" anschließen - wenn es dann geht, ist "nur" der Controller des Gehäuses defekt.


----------



## Insanix (27. April 2010)

Danke für die Lösungsansätze ich werde probieren die Platte mal intern anzuschließen.

Wie sieht es da mit der Garantie aus wenn ich das Gehäuse öffne? Da ist genau ein Warranty Aufkleber auf der Schraube??? Ach ja in der Systemsteuerung wird sie nicht erkannt. Einzig im Bios wird sie immer richtig erkannt!


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2010)

Mit Garantieaufkleber ist das natürlich ein Problem. Ich sag mal so: wenn da keine ultrawichtigen Daten drauf sind, die Du ggf. retten willst und brauchst, dann reklamier die einfach.


----------



## Insanix (27. April 2010)

Das ist das Problem auf dieser Platte liegen sehr wichtige Daten. Vielleicht bekomme ich den Aufkleber ja mit etwas Wärme runter mal sehen ob das klappt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2010)

Hilft zwar nix, aber das is halt wieder ein Beispiel, dass man Daten nie nur auf einer einzigen HD sichern sollte... 

wenn die SO wichtig sind, würd ich vlt. mal WD kontaktieren, ob Du die fachmännisch ausbauen darfst eben WEGEN der wichtigen Daten. Oder Dir ist die Garantie egal, eine neue kostet ja jetzt auch keine 100€ mehr, hält sich also in Grenzen, wenn Du die Garantie verlierst.


----------



## Insanix (27. April 2010)

So ich habe jetzt die Platte mal ausgebaut. Mir sind die Daten wichtiger als die Garantie 

Aber leider ist es das gleiche wie wenn die Platte im Externen Gehäuse ist. Sie wird im Bios erkannt aber solange die Platte angeschlossen ist fährt Windows nicht hoch.

Ich werde mich wohl damit abfinden müssen das die Platte übern Jordan ist. Schade um die Daten.....

An die komm ich wohl ohne professionelle Hilfe nicht mehr ran oder?


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2010)

Isses eine SATA oder eine IDE? Vlt. boote mal mit einer knoppix-CD, ob du von knoppix aus auf die HDD zugreifen kannst.

Is schon komisch, wenn die im BIOS ist, aber wegen der Platte dann windows von der anderen nicht booten will... An der bootreihenfolge kann es aber nicht liegen?


Aber ansonsten is da wohl irgendwas ziemlich hin, vlt. auch mechanisch. Evlt. kann da nicht mal eine Firma für nen 4stelligen Betrag was machen.

Eine Chance gäb es noch: eine baugleiche besorgen und den Teil der Platte mit den Anschlüssen abschrauben (das geht bei manchen PLatten) und mit dem Teil der intakten HDD ersetzen. Also quasi die Elektronik. Hilft aber nix, wenn die doch mechanisch hin ist.


----------



## Insanix (28. April 2010)

Erst mal danke Herbboy für die vielen guten Tipps. Also die Platte is ne SATA Platte. Das mit Knoppix werd ich gleich mal probieren.

Update: Habe es gerade unter Knoppix getestet. Das BS fährt zwar ganz normal hoch die Platte wird auch angezeigt aber wenn ich drauf gehe kommt eine Fehlermeldung: Can not mount drive..

Wer mich leider damit abfinden müssen das die Platte defekt ist und ich mir eine neue kaufen muss oder besser gleich 2


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2010)

Noch ne letzte Sache: hast du die HDD denn schon bei nem anderen PC mal getestet? ^^ 


"not mount" könnte auf einen mechanischen Fehler hindeuten, dass der lesekopf nicht mal mehr korrekt einfährt, dann kann man da echt nix machen ohne horrende Kosten. Kann aber auch einfach nur ein Softwareproblem sein, daher auch mal nen anderen PC nehmen.


----------



## Insanix (28. April 2010)

Ja ich habe die Platte schon an einem anderen PC getestet leider ohne Erfolg. Aber ich habe heute als ich die Platte aus dem Gehäuse entfernt habe mal genau hingehört und da ist so ein immer wiederkehrendes Klack-Geräusch.

Wird wohl wie du sagst leider ein mechanischer Defekt sein!


----------

